# The Most Luckiest/Best Golf Shot



## Fooooore (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't know if anyone remembers this shot, but I think it is one of the greatest I have seen. Maybe Fuzzy Zoeller got a little help from up above, great none the less. 
God is My Caddy! Video | Burly Sports


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

*My Lucky Shot*. The first hole on our course is a 325 yard dogleg right, protected by trees to the 200 yard mark on the right side of the fairway. The green is horse shoe shaped, guarded by a water filled ravine all around the back. I hit a so-so shot down the middle to about 185, making it impossible to go at the flag, but I can see the left side of the green. I launch a 7 iron at the green, but I pull it to far left, right into the ravine. I figure thats a ball lost, when all of sudden the ball goes straight up about 30 feet in the air, comes down on the apron of the green and rolls to a foot and half from the pin. Nicest birdie I ever made and to this day I dont know what I hit in that ditch, but it was a great start for a good round.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I shanked a short iron off the wall of a maintenance building one time. It bounced back towards the green, avoided two traps while it ran up the 6' wide path between them, then nearly went in the hole, finishing about 3 feet away. I made the putt for birdie.

I got teased by my partners that if I was REALLY a good player, I would have made it... that ANYONE could shank it close off the maintenance shed.

About 20 years ago, I watched a guy consistantly skip balls over a lake and land them on the other side. To me, that would be lucky, but he was actually skilled enough to do it about 9 times out of 10.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

*Wth???*

Whoa. I never saw that shot. That was freakin crazy. WHat a coincidence ....God is my caddy too.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I wish god was my caddie i need all the help i can get hehe


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

God as a caddy, huh? I'd still lose.


----------

